# 10 of my 38 babies



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Some of my babies

Avic sling (Flame)









Silver Trap Door subadult not sexed (Quick Silver) pic taken day it arrived









Grammostola rosea sub female (Anstice)









Cyriocosmus elegans mature female (Elle)









Brachypelma albopilosum sling









Mature female Paraphysa sp north (Hope) 









Female sub Euathlus sp yellow (Peace) cant keep her in a wanderer off up your hand loves cuddles to much.









Cyclosternum fasciatum juvenile









Some pics of what my tiny slings will look like.

Ornithoctonus sp. Koh Samui









Plesiophrictus sp. India


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My daughter would love all of these but i will confess there not my thing but i would have a go at holding one if the owner was there for morule support. I tend to like snakes better but we all have our own babies,...


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope and Peace are my daughters hope is easy to handle but not that often where with peace you cant keep her in loves to wander to much.

When it's feeding time she's out and on and up your hand she's what her owner said a real sweetheart if you ever decide to hold a spider deffo go with a euathlus sp yellow as they ain't big only 4-5cm as a adult as i'm more in to the smaller types lol & still looking for more like gree/blue/gold and violet plus other euathlus sp's.

Just bough today Paraphysa scrofa Chile Pink Burst (7-8cm) can't wait till tomorrow when it arrives.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Whoaw.. cool.. but kinda scary... LOL...


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Euathlus sp yellow or know as Chili Yellow (Bumble Bee) is a real sweetheart people who have seen her say aww she's so cute at 2 1/2cm.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I had to make myself look at these to see if I was still scared & I actually feel a little sick.

Sorry 

Other than the fact that they are spiders - they look really lovely I'm sure.

I wish I could just get over this adversion I've got but I can't.

I think it's lovely that you've given them all such lovely names 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

It's easy to rid your spider fear as i was the same as you in november 2007 and youv'e done the first step by looking at pics which wasen't easy for you as you said felt ill.

The steps i did and it does work over time and take it one day at a time what i did was pic first then on to videos on you tube when i got past that point i decided on the next level a tarantula moult which i did eventually.

Once i did that i went on to a point of no return a real tarantula at a shop where the owner is a friend and being honest it wasen't as bad as i thought it was my teen daughter asked me what it felt like only thing came to mind was tickelish like holding our syrian hamster.

As my daughter also had a fear of spiders also who i helped by doing my simple steps she recently held my 4cm female euathlus sp yellow (chili yellow or also known as bumble bee) and know she loves spiders.

And a word of warning tho if you do hold a spider and you do buy one it doesn't stop there as they become addictive as i began with 1 in november and now have 38 arachnids.

Good luck with what ever you do ps when it comes to house ones i am working on them as i dont like them due to the speed and majority of time threat pose.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I love looking at spiders online and seeing peoples pets , I even held a friends tarantula once, she was a sweetheart .... I think yours are gorgeous hun

but im terrified of house spiders to the point where im shaking like a leaf and running for the hills if I see one 
weird huh


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

You think these are sweet you should see my others paraphysa scrofa and Paraphysa parvula.

parvula delivered tomorrow








Scrofa recieved today









As for the house spider i would never dream of holding one they scare the hell out of me with there speed and rearing threat pose they just look nasty especially the ones iv'e come across lol.


----------

